# Hello from Oslo - Norway



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello to all of you out there
 
Happy new year from
Mona and cattery Schibboleth in Norway

Schibboleths cattery breed Britsh Shorthair Silver tabby and Silver spotted cats, breeding, show and pet's :catsm


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Mona to Cat Forum. We love pictures and to hear about your kitties.*


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thank You*

 Thank you to Lunarbishop and Mittes & Tess :worship


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We're happy to have you join us! welcome.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Aniscat ~ my great grandparent came from Telemark Norway! I have always wanted to visit Norway.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forums! Sounds like you'll have some good experience to share here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Post some pictures, I love shorthair cats :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mona, Mona, my friend!!  I see you've decided to join us!!  So happy to see you here!  
Your friend :wink: ,
Des & Baby


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hello ~*Des & Baby*~*

: :catsm Thank you for giving me this link :catsm 
But, I'cant put pics into this forum ; can sombody help me


----------



## arlitos (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello Aniscat

Nice Tabbys and spotties!! 
Really enjoyed my stay at your site!!

Gretings form Arlito`s


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Your welcome*

:blackcat Nice to have yoy here Rita :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Aniscat, go to the Help and Suggestions forum for information about posting pictures.  http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

Pictures? heloo..oo.o... post some :wink: lol

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Many Photo in Cat Photos site*

 Hei to cat friends  

I have send lot og photo to Cat Photo site, bacause I'dont fix to put them into this site


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Hello ~*Des & Baby*~*



Aniscat said:


> : :catsm Thank you for giving me this link :catsm
> But, I'cant put pics into this forum ; can sombody help me


You're welcome my dear  , but I can't understand why you cannot post pictures on the site?  Upload the pictures on here just go to cat photos, upload & copy the url. It's as simple as that! :wink:


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! 

Beautiful kitties on your website!


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

I*m so proud to day
My sweet Schibboleths Silver Cleopatra
Silvertabby British Shorthair
 S H E  I S  
BEST SHORTHAIR KITTEN 2004 IN NORWAY


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, congradulations!!


----------

